
Ask HN: What product/service to create first website for startup? - chasely
My product is about ready to launch, and I need a website for marketing&#x2F;outreach. I&#x27;m a competent programmer, but my experience is in scientific computing, not front-end development.<p>Bootstrap or something similar seems reasonable, but I haven&#x27;t done any web programming in 15 years. I don&#x27;t want to spend a lot of time on web development, just want something that looks modern.<p>Eventually I want to add a customer and payment portals. I may apply for Stripe Atlas, but that&#x27;s another Ask HN thread.
======
redmaple
squarespace, leadpages

